# Taylor&Williams whiskey bottle with original betts and co cork and seal



## Cheetah (Nov 6, 2020)

This was found in a wall between floor joists of a house built in 1902 and bottle has the number 2 on it. Also it looks like a small amount of whiskey in it.just lil specks of orangish brown . Is it rare? I have not seen on with the seal and cork still in it. Any info would be great.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 6, 2020)

Nice find!  Not sure I've seen that embossed foil on a US whiskey before, I usually associate it with the UK ones.  I can't comment on its rarity unfortunately, hopefully someone who knows Kentucky bottles will chime in.


----------



## Cheetah (Nov 6, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice find!  Not sure I've seen that embossed foil on a US whiskey before, I usually associate it with the UK ones.  I can't comment on its rarity unfortunately, hopefully someone who knows Kentucky bottles will chime in.


That's what I was thinking. My best guess is the people who had the house built or built it most likely were from England and brought it with them on the jump across the pond to the us. Be bout the only reason I can see.


----------



## embe (Nov 7, 2020)

Cool find.  No expert but I would suspect the "embossed foil" on the seal came from UK, for use on the Whiskey bottle and contents from the US.  

UK spelling is Whisky, right?

Imported wisky/whiskey into Kentucky, during that time, would be unlikely


----------



## Cheetah (Nov 7, 2020)

embe said:


> Cool find.  No expert but I would suspect the "embossed foil" on the seal came from UK, for use on the Whiskey bottle and contents from the US.
> 
> UK spelling is Whisky, right?
> 
> Imported wisky/whiskey into Kentucky, during that time, would be unlikely


Sure how they spell whiskey over there but I do believe it was imported to UK and sitting in a bonded Warehouse and the people that built the house here in town I must have brought it with him when they jumped the pond I haven't seen any other pictures of bottles with that kind of seal


----------



## Pascagoula Paul (Nov 7, 2020)

Kentucky Whiskey!



			TAYLOR & WILLIAMS, Louisville, KY. (1878-1919)


----------



## forrest (Nov 11, 2020)

Cheetah said:


> This was found in a wall between floor joists of a house built in 1902 and bottle has the number 2 on it. Also it looks like a small amount of whiskey in it.just lil specks of orangish brown . Is it rare? I have not seen on with the seal and cork still in it. Any info would be great.


Wow cool find I had similar situation in grandfather’s basement pipes broke above a old cistern in basement sure enough old whisky jugs floated to the top one was dated to early 1830s with cork still in it well make mistake and dried it out and cork fell in the jug but I saved what must be over a few hundred year old Rye whiskey I got 4 jugs only the one with cork in it had name and manufactured city on it !


----------



## Bohdan (Nov 11, 2020)

"Clean your room !"


----------



## Cheetah (Nov 11, 2020)

Bohdan said:


> "Clean your room !"


You sir can mind your own business thank you....pretty sure this is a antique bottle forum not a critique your background forum.


----------



## Bohdan (Nov 11, 2020)

Where is your sense of humour? It was a joke, boy. Is mom giving you a hard time?


----------



## Cheetah (Nov 11, 2020)

*Really you really wanna play this little immature game do ya....for one I'm almost 50 ....this is my work place and not my residence and since you wanna bring up mom's ...mine hasn't even been gone 2 yrs so it's still a fresh wound but thanks for playing....now if ya don't have anything to say about my find then kindly go ride a high happy hard one and find a different post to play your games. Goodbye *


----------



## Cheetah (Nov 11, 2020)

forrest said:


> Wow cool find I had similar situation in grandfather’s basement pipes broke above a old cistern in basement sure enough old whisky jugs floated to the top one was dated to early 1830s with cork still in it well make mistake and dried it out and cork fell in the jug but I saved what must be over a few hundred year old Rye whiskey I got 4 jugs only the one with cork in it had name and manufactured city on it !


The big question is did ya try any of the rye? 


forrest said:


> Wow cool find I had similar situation in grandfather’s basement pipes broke above a old cistern in basement sure enough old whisky jugs floated to the top one was dated to early 1830s with cork still in it well make mistake and dried it out and cork fell in the jug but I saved what must be over a few hundred year old Rye whiskey I got 4 jugs only the one with cork in it had name and manufactured city on it !


Thanks ..boy I bet that stuff was a little stout!! Aged quite a bit.


----------



## embe (Nov 11, 2020)

Yeah, I kinda wondered about the difference between old rye and old cistern water at that point.  Cool finds though


----------

